# Hypothetical question



## oneshot (Jun 18, 2017)

Let's say you're a 43 year old guy that just registered for his first competition. Let's also assume you're only doing 3BLD because that's all you're interested in (other than MBLD which isn't an event at this comp)
Let's also assume you're still learning, and you're really slow (~5-6 minutes). Execution is accurate, but memo is just so slow.
And the competition is in two weeks.

What would you suggest to that person? Just do as many solves as possible? Or do something specific to lower memo time.

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Thomas Figura (Jun 18, 2017)

I may not know much about BLD, but I went to a comp where some of the best BLD solvers in northeast America were, so I asked them almost the same question. They all said to memorize words, but apparently like you said above, you can do it, but you’re slow. Try to get your 3x3 average down, because it helps you a lot with turning and tricking the cube. Also, what I learned is that at your first competition, don’t try to win. It doesn’t even matter if your times are good or not. Just meet new people whose interests lie next to yours, tell them about yourself, and ask for advice! I can’t do any BLD past 2x2 BLD.  Good luck!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 18, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Let's say you're a 43 year old guy that just registered for his first competition. Let's also assume you're only doing 3BLD because that's all you're interested in (other than MBLD which isn't an event at this comp)
> Let's also assume you're still learning, and you're really slow (~5-6 minutes). Execution is accurate, but memo is just so slow.
> And the competition is in two weeks.
> 
> ...



I have a friend who knew how to to 3BLD and was awfully slow at it, having just a couple successful solves under my his belt.

This guy went to compete after many months of not doing BLD at all, but practiced a lot during the week prior, and the night before, and the hours right before the round started. He DNF'd hard and twice, with an 11min and a 9min attempt before the comp limit exceeded.

He did, however, have a lot of fun in the process and this fired up my my friend's will to practice harder.

If he were to give you any advice, this would be: Practice as much as you can, and don't worry about the time or how fast / slow your execution and memorization will be by then. Focus on having fun instead, and enjoying yourself. Competing in BLD events (the best events, hands down) is incredibly exciting.

Tell your friend to go full force, so when they sign the score sheet they will do so knowing a good fight was fought, regardless of results - but hoping for the best.

My friend and I will be rooting for them


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 18, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Let's say you're a 43 year old guy that just registered for his first competition. Let's also assume you're only doing 3BLD because that's all you're interested in (other than MBLD which isn't an event at this comp)
> Let's also assume you're still learning, and you're really slow (~5-6 minutes). Execution is accurate, but memo is just so slow.
> And the competition is in two weeks.
> 
> ...



What memo system are you using?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 18, 2017)

If you want to speed up memo, I would suggest to try memoing faster and see if you're able to remember it. I was stuck at the same time for a while and then I tried memoing faster and was still able to remember. Also, just do as much practice as you can.

Don't worry about being slow at a comp. I don't think anyone will look down on you because you take 5-6 minutes, just go to have fun and meet other cubers!


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 18, 2017)

Check out the older cubers' thread. There was a discussion in this very topic just a few days ago.


----------



## pglewis (Jun 18, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Let's say you're a 43 year old guy that just registered for his first competition. Let's also assume you're only doing 3BLD because that's all you're interested in (other than MBLD which isn't an event at this comp)
> Let's also assume you're still learning, and you're really slow (~5-6 minutes). Execution is accurate, but memo is just so slow.
> And the competition is in two weeks.
> 
> ...



The comp is September, it won't be my first, and I'll be doing a couple other events... but otherwise that could have been posted by me. All the skilled blind folks say the same thing: if you're accurate but slow you're not pushing your memo enough. As for what to do in the next couple weeks I guess it depends on your goal. Currently, I'd personally be happy to come away with a single slow success and then aim to beat that the next time.


----------



## oneshot (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone. That's kinda what I expected. I'm concentrating on correct solves until after the comp. In the meantime, I'll be building my list of letter pairs. (I've done it twice, but each time lost the papers before putting it into Quizlet or Anki.)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 22, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Thanks everyone. That's kinda what I expected. I'm concentrating on correct solves until after the comp. In the meantime, I'll be building my list of letter pairs. (I've done it twice, but each time lost the papers before putting it into Quizlet or Anki.)



Anki is really good! 

I recommend you build your letter pair list organically, as good pairs come along, instead of pulling one huge list out of the blue. 

Building up your list gradually makes everything more memorable, and is also much less stressful.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 2, 2017)

Well, the competition was today. I had fun. First attempt was the best, 6:39 but DNF because of one flipped edge. The other attempts were disasters. Was surprised that I wasn't the only one DNF'ing and having times around 5:00 which made me feel not so out of place. A lot of the youngsters came over to watch the old fart, which I thought was interesting.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 2, 2017)

@oneshot: That was close, hard luck. Glad you had fun and hope you get your next chance soon. Keep at it


----------



## oneshot (Jul 4, 2017)

AND already registered for my second competition!


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 4, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Well, the competition was today. I had fun. First attempt was the best, 6:39 but DNF because of one flipped edge. The other attempts were disasters. Was surprised that I wasn't the only one DNF'ing and having times around 5:00 which made me feel not so out of place. A lot of the youngsters came over to watch the old fart, which I thought was interesting.





oneshot said:


> AND already registered for my second competition!


Well done. Took me 3 comps to screw up by so little. Do you have the bug now?


----------

